# Sticky  RULES: credit the source and use the Urban Showcase forum for self made images



## Jan

This section is a showcase for images to think are worth sharing here. Two simple rules we ask you to acknowledge:

1. Make sure you *credit the source* of the images, that is photographers name and link for more images. 

2. Also, use the Urban Showcase for images that were taken by you. This original section can be used to post found images of skylines and cityscapes.


----------



## Kirk

I don't understand why people would want that. Do they want _less_ people to look at their pictures? :?


----------



## VelesHomais

What's the difference found or self taken :crazy: imo its better to keep everything together


----------



## Alibaba

please

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=565569


----------



## TalB

Burislav said:


> What's the difference found or self taken :crazy: imo its better to keep everything together


The photosnobs were complaining that they didn't want their threads to be burried.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

^^ Exactly. We didn't want that.

You won't stop bitching, will you?


----------



## TalB

I take it some of you won't stop with the egoism on how superior your threads are to others just b/c you took them.


----------



## Kampflamm

Well, they are superior. End of story.



> What's the difference found or self taken


There's a huge difference. I prefer to look at pics that were made my SSC members rather than googled threads.


----------



## Taller Better

I guess some people are not noticing the new section yet, and are continuing to post new threads in the old....


----------



## TalB

Kampflamm said:


> Well, they are superior. End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a huge difference. I prefer to look at pics that were made my SSC members rather than googled threads.


Thank you for prooving my point. :applause:


----------



## BradRousse

Um... don't mean to rain on your parade, but I agree with Kampflamm. 

Photos of New York someone actually spent time going out to take and post is a lot more meaningful and interesting than slapping a bazillion ratty, several of years old photographs from a Google image search. People just want to share their work, just like you want to post news articles you find relevant to threads.

Leave them be.


----------



## TalB

I will not agrue that my threads would have been better if I took them myself, but many still looked at b/c they were rare parts of NYC that most weren't used to looking at as oppossed to even the photosnobs showing of the main parts.


----------



## Ashok

I am not too sure TalB. I my self have several threads where I took the pictures my self, and I can assure you that it has nothing to do with my ego nor me being a snob. Rather, i would like to share with my fellow SSC members how I see Montreal through my own eyes. Also, i find it very interesting to see cities in other's people views. I think everyone would see a city in a different perspective, and that is what it is really cool about self taken picture.

I think both found pictures, as well as self taken pictures are fantastic in their own ways, but are also very different.


----------



## Taller Better

If a person wants to see pretty postcards, or travel books, they are a dime a dozen and for sale everywhere. Original photos from SSC members are not everywhere, and can give us a more realistic view of what a city is actually like, without all the airbrushing, the photoshopped golden sunsets and helicopter shots.


----------



## princeofseoul

The "urban showcase" sounds like a good idea but it needs more traffic .


----------



## TalB

Taller said:


> If a person wants to see pretty postcards, or travel books, they are a dime a dozen and for sale everywhere. Original photos from SSC members are not everywhere, and can give us a more realistic view of what a city is actually like, without all the airbrushing, the photoshopped golden sunsets and helicopter shots.


Flickr shots tend to be similar to this.


----------



## Kirk

I wouldn't doubt the different qualities of the photos, but there are usually about 9 times more people visiting this forum than the Urban Showcase. I personally don't want to have to browse another forum, as it doesn't matter to me who took the pictures.


----------



## Taller Better

Would people making new picture threads please acknowledge whether they have taken the pictures themselves, or whether someone else has. Simple to do, and a courtesy to the photographer. Thank you!


----------



## TalB

You already got your wish to split up the photo threads, and the moderation staff didn't have issues with googled pics then, so unless those who made them come over here and say no, then it's not a problem.


----------



## Taller Better

TalB, I am really not sure what your issue with this is, but their are now two separate sections for photos. Give the Urban Showcase a chance and you might be surprised at the great photothreads that are popping up there every day!! 


Everyone please note the new official rule to credit the photos you place in the Cityscapes section. Thanking everyone for their cooperation.


----------



## nygirl

^ Burn! Another thing to do is if you see a pic you like and someone else has found and given it credit, then quote them.


----------



## Taller Better

It is a surprisingly simple thing to do!! :cheers:


----------



## robo_boss

Taller said:


> I suppose the talented people that actually do the hard work and take the photos that we enjoy so much by borrowing them to post here.


Taking a picture from a website and putting it in your photobucket without the photographer's permission is not exactly borrowing. But i guess it's ok as long as you post the source you stole the pictures from :lol:


Just an opinion , please dont give me an infraction , i already have enough of those.


----------



## Taller Better

a bump to remind people to credit, please!
I am finding many new threads are being made without credits.


----------



## ikops

:weird: Isn't it much simpler to just show the link (www. etcetera, etcetera) instead of the picture? It takes less time and you don't have to credit anymore. Furthermore, you don't have to scroll as much through all the threads and all the 'quoted' pictures.


----------



## Taller Better

ikops said:


> :weird: Isn't it much simpler to just show the link (www. etcetera, etcetera) instead of the picture? It takes less time and you don't have to credit anymore. Furthermore, you don't have to scroll as much through all the threads and all the 'quoted' pictures.


But that would defeat the point of a photograph thread; it would become a reference thread instead. It is quick and easy to breeze through someone's photo thread, but if you had to follow every link it could take up to an hour to wade through 50 or 60 links. SSC allows people to post other's photos; they are just asking that they do a little bit of referencing work when they save the pictures they find. To copy and paste a reference link is very easy!


----------



## ikops

Well, okay, hope you don't mind that I only give links to pictures when from someone else. We can all browse through websites and look for pictures ourselves.


----------



## Taller Better

ikops said:


> Well, okay, hope you don't mind that I only give links to pictures when from someone else. We can all browse through websites and look for pictures ourselves.


That is fine as a quick reference in an existing thread, but don't make a new thread here in Cityscapes of just photo links, please, as that is not a photothread. It takes a bit of work, but the photos have to be uploaded via something like Photobucket, and then posted with a proper credit. Thanks


----------



## ikops

Don't worry, there are already way too many threads, in my opinion. I don't intend to add even more of them.


----------



## Taller Better

No problem! I wasn't worried.


----------



## Taller Better

*I AM GOING TO MAKE A REQUEST (FOR ABOUT THE THOUSANDTH TIME) THAT EVERYONE TAKE A MOMENT TO REVIEW THE RULES OF THE FORUM. ALL PHOTOS 
IN CITYSCAPES FORUM MUST HAVE A CREDITATION AS TO WHERE YOU GOT THEM.
IT IS A WASTE OF MY TIME TO HAVE TO SEARCH FOR NON EXISTENT CREDITS AND
I HATE DELETING PHOTOS, BUT IT SEEMS IN SOME CASES THAT IS THE ONLY THING
THAT WILL CATCH PEOPLE'S ATTENTION. WHEN YOU SAVE PICTURES FROM THE 
INTERNET, CUT AND PASTE A CREDIT. IF YOU TAKE THE PHOTOS YOURSELF, TELL US.
IF THEY ARE YOUR OWN PHOTOS, THREADS SHOULD BE POSTED IN URBAN SHOWCASE, NOT CITYSCAPES. I AM HOPING THIS IS CLEAR AND WILL AVOID FURTHER MISUNDERSTANDINGS. THANK YOU!*


----------



## Taller Better

*NOTE TO ALL 

If you post photos in this Cityscapes and Skylines forum without credits as to who took the photos or where you got them, they will be deleted. Please do not be lazy... copy the information when you save the pictures. Thank you*


----------



## Taller Better

A bump to remind everyone to properly credit all photos in this section, regardless of who took them. If we are posting our own photos, or those of another SSC member (with permission, of course) they go in the Urban Showcase section. Thank you.


----------



## maison09

Thank you so much for your sharing:banana:

maison de credit​


----------



## Taller Better

You are welcome. :banana:


----------



## Muttie

Is it a problem when I would like to post my own, not really high quality photos (so thats why in my opinion they do not deserve a seperate thread in the Urban subforum) in this subforum?


----------



## orionbeta1

This rule is a big mistake. Gradually it will take away all the peoples who makes threads, because if the moderators keep deleting the threads that have no credit, will rest only 1% of it. People will leave. For exemple, I don't have ANY idea of the name of the photographers of my photos that are in my computer. I can create a fake name and say that the photos is of him, to you see how this rule doens't make any sense!


----------



## Xtartrex

2013 already, how many people still post pictures without the source? It makes me wonder who actually obeys the rules.


----------



## christos-greece

*When posting photos here in "cityscapes and Skyline Photos" (photos from: flickr, photobucket, google etc) al forumers, should copy - paste the link with the photo in every post you made. Uncredited photos are not accepted and the moderator of this forum, like me they will deleted those uncredited ones with no further notice.
The rules are simply here.*


----------



## 001vetinh

What the hell are you talking about?


----------

